# Kayak Sabiki Storage????



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Just curious as to how you guys store these Sabiki rigs on your kayaks? 

On the big boat I just lash pieces of 1" PVC, the length of the rig, in a vertical position. That way, I can just leave the weight on it and let the weight pull it down into the pipe and hook the, supplied, snap swivel on top of the pipe but that's probably not going to work on a kayak. 

What is the easy way to store these and please don't say wrap it back up on that stupid card that comes with it?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I do it the same way on a kayak.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I use a beer koozie on the boat when we go deep sea... haven't used a sabiki in the yak yet, but I'd still probably just wrap it around a beer koozie... make sure the hooks are bedded in the foam


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Some people get those pool noodles that have a hole in the center, cut it into small sections and stick hooks in the foam. That seems like it would be manageable on the yak


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I look at them as a one time use thing. If I can catch enough bait off a sabiki its more then worth the $1.16 I paid. Saying that, I have a dedicated bait rod on the yak so I just leave the sabiki on it.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Im with JD, i use a 7' rod and keep a sabiki on it unless i need to rerig for something else. But once i catch a few dozen i unhook it and ball it up in a ziploc.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I cut the sabiki down to 3 or 4 hooks and store them inside a 3 foot or so length 3/4" PVC. Cap at one end, threaded cap at the other. I cut a groove in the thread where I rest the swivel and screw the cap back on. Glue a small piece of foam inside the cap in case I drop it... Stores in rod holder or paddle keeper.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Save yourself troubles and pick up a Bait Stik. Built in sabiki storage within the shaft of the rod. Easily the best $60 I've ever spent! Actually, I own two and have bought them many times as gifts. Pick them up at Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.basspro.com/Bait-Stik-Inline-Spinning-Rod/product/53146/


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

All great suggestions. Thanx so much.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I also use a bait stik that I got at the outback spring sale for $35. Only problem is that it is dedicated to sabiki and if I wanted to use that rod for anything else that would not work. A spinner "dedicated" to sabiki could always be re-rigged if you found it necessary. That being said, it is nice not to have to worry about those loose hooks.


----------



## Hardyrowe (Oct 2, 2012)

I bought a tackle binder that has see-through zip lock pockets. It also has a mesh zipper pocket to hold some fishing tools, weights, gotchas ect. It's perfect for pre rigging lines prior to getting out on the water. No need to build line on the water. Just pull it out, clip it on and you're back fishing.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Made my own bait stick rod out of PVC and I cut down the sabiki 2-3 hooks.


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I wrap it around an insert for a tackle box it works just fine.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Dedicated spinner rod, otherwise, I clip it to my yak and drop it down without a rod. It fishes for bait all day by itself.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

FLSalomon said:


> I cut the sabiki down to 3 or 4 hooks and store them inside a 3 foot or so length 3/4" PVC. Cap at one end, threaded cap at the other. I cut a groove in the thread where I rest the swivel and screw the cap back on. Glue a small piece of foam inside the cap in case I drop it... Stores in rod holder or paddle keeper.


I saw this at the Rigging Clinic and thought it was one of the coolest ideas there!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Ivarie said:


> Dedicated spinner rod, otherwise, I clip it to my yak and drop it down without a rod. It fishes for bait all day by itself.


Gotta try that one...


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ivarie said:


> Dedicated spinner rod, otherwise, I clip it to my yak and drop it down without a rod. It fishes for bait all day by itself.


Do you catch bait like that? Is it not in the way?


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I made a homemade sabiki rod yesterday afternoon out of a 3/4" sched. 40 piece of pvc that cost $2 and change. Havn't tried it out yet in water, but seems to work perfectly in my garage.

Greg


----------

